# Wolf-Eyes Boxer HID



## ChristophW (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello

anybody here with more informations about the HID lamps from wolf-eyes?
specialy this one Boxer 24W
or Boxer 150R 10W

Looks very nice, but where can i buy this ones, perhaps in germany?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi ChristophW,
We have one of the 10W 150R left and it really seems like a nice design with the battery magazine and the compact size - I think its the smallest in its class! The HID lamps are made in China but they use the same socket now as the WA 10W bulbs so you’ll be able to find replacements easily if needed. 

The BOXER-24W/168R HID will most certainly be the smallest 24W HID in its class so I can’t wait to compare it to the MicroFire Warrior 24W :touche: 

Here are some key features:
High intensity beam with regulated output - Color temperature: 5000k for 10W and 6000K for 24W. 

* Instant startup (10 seconds to full brightness)

* Easy Li-ion battery replacement with a convenient battery magazine instead of a sealed battery pack unit = less cost for end user/consumer.

To prevent accidental activation LED chips on the battery magazine indicate on/off status of the magazine. 

Boxer-10W/123A, Output: 550 Lumens/ 68 minutes, Length: 160mm
Boxer-10W/150R, Output: 550 Lumens/ 75 minutes, Length: 178mm
Boxer-10W/168A, Output: 550 lumens/ 120 minutes, Length: 193mm
Boxer-10W/168A, Output: 1800 lumens/ 60 minutes, Length: 193mm

Here is a picture of the BOXER -24W / 168R HID Flashlight 






Wolf Eyes has offered a reduced price for the introduction of the Boxer until the end of the year so with the CPF discount we offer these things are going to be a nice bargain for you guys. We expect our first shipment late next week and will post some more pictures when I have time.


----------



## BBL (Nov 12, 2006)

i'm very interested in a comparison against the microfire warrior.

is something known about water-resistance?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2006)

BBL said:


> i'm very interested in a comparison against the microfire warrior.
> 
> is something known about water-resistance?


Hi BBL,
The Boxers are now in stock and shipping so I think we might see a comparason soon :touche: :laughing: 
The Boxer HID flashlights have o-rings in all the right places! Water resistance/splash proof = Yes

The Boxers are now in stock!
CPF Special Prices good to December 31st
BOXER -10W / 123X HID Flashlight - $197.96
BOXER -10W / 150R HID Flashlight - $260.96
BOXER -10W / 168R HID Flashlight - $283.46 
BOXER -24W / 168R HID Flashlight - $314.96 (limited supply until Dec 8th) 
PTS Boxer page


----------



## Stuart B (Nov 16, 2006)

What's the shipping for one of these beasts cost to the UK?

Stu


----------



## BBL (Nov 16, 2006)

Stuart B said:


> What's the shipping for one of these beasts cost to the UK?



Lets say 'europe' in generall.

Can the included power-adapter handle 230V?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 16, 2006)

A review would be nice 



Benny


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2006)

Stuart B said:


> What's the shipping for one of these beasts cost to the UK?
> 
> Stu


Hi Stu,
$39.95 Global Express Mail (EMS) insured (recommended*)
$32.95 Airmail Parcel Post insured


----------



## bxstylez (Nov 21, 2006)

finally got my boxer hid.......

they even offered, and packed 8x cr123's to get u started


quick question.......
it runs on 4x cr123's in series

i'm thinking i can run 3x rcr123's (4.2v *3) and 1 dummy
and get half the runtime

can anyone confirm?


----------



## BBL (Nov 22, 2006)

Please report some first impressions. Hows the build quality, anodizing?


----------



## ChristophW (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, more infos and many photos, please. 

What will toll costs to ship from the USA to germany?
I really want this light and this will my first order to USA. I don't have experience with this. I don't have credicards. I don't know the way to pay to the USA with paypal (and credicard?)?! 

@bxstylez
which one of the boxer ?


----------



## Serhij (Nov 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi BBL,
> The Boxers are now in stock and shipping so I think we might see a comparason soon :touche: :laughing:
> The Boxer HID flashlights have o-rings in all the right places! Water resistance/splash proof = Yes
> 
> ...


 
I'd like to ask where can I order a 
BOXER -10W / 168R HID Flashlight - $283.46 - how to activate the discount?


----------



## DM51 (Nov 22, 2006)

Mike, you say above that the light is water-resistant/splashproof. Any chance of W.E. bringing out a diver's version, fully waterproof to say 50m depth? I'm sure you'd get a lot of sales (me for one).


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 22, 2006)

bxstylez said:


> finally got my boxer hid.......


 
Cool, which one did you get?

What's the start up time like? I'm particularly interested to know what the startup time of the 24W version is like.

Thanks


----------



## molite (Nov 22, 2006)

Serhij, Welcome to CPF! and hold on to your wallet.
To get the cpf discount go to www.pts-flashlights.com and create an account.
Then e-mail mike at pts or send him a PM (privite message) through this forum that your a cpf'er and tell him the name of the account. Then Mike will set up your account so everything on his website is 10% cheaper.

My Boxer24 should be here today I hope let you guys know more later.
fyi there are several other boxer threads out there with good info.


----------



## bxstylez (Nov 22, 2006)

startup time takes about 10 sec. (maybe a little less), from dimming to full brightness (u can even twist the head to go from flood mode to spot, and vice-versa, just like the maglite's)


i ordered the cheapest boxer, the 10w/123x model...... $208 including priority shipping within US

as for the build quality, i guess its excellent
i dun0 how to describe it
but it doesnt feel cheap

someone still hasnt answered my original question
as to whether or not it accepts 3 rcr123's + 1 dummy




BBL said:


> Please report some first impressions. Hows the build quality, anodizing?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2006)

> Originally Posted by bxstylez
> i'm thinking i can run 3x rcr123's (4.2v *3) and 1 dummy
> and get half the runtime


I think the ballast can handle it but to make sure I sent an email to Wolf Eyes so I’ll get back to you on this one.




ChristophW said:


> Yes, more infos and many photos, please.
> 
> What will toll costs to ship from the USA to germany?
> I really want this light and this will my first order to USA. I don't have experience with this. I don't have credicards. I don't know the way to pay to the USA with paypal (and credicard?)?!
> ...


Shipping would be the same as the UK and I would recommend Pay Pal that’s the safest for you, “the consumer”. Pay Pal is an option during check out on our website.
$39.95 Global Express Mail (EMS) insured (recommended*)
$32.95 Airmail Parcel Post insured


----------



## DrJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Mike, do you have any of the 24w Boxer units to ship out now?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2006)

DrJ said:


> Mike, do you have any of the 24w Boxer units to ship out now?


Hi DrJ,
No, sorry our first shipment went quick :laughing: 
I'm expecting a shipment the week of Dec 4th. Pre-orders will take priority if we run out again :naughty:


----------



## bxstylez (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Mike:

Any response from Wolf-Eyes regarding 3x rcr123's and a 123 dummy; with a runtime of about half hour?




[email protected] said:


> I think the ballast can handle it but to make sure I sent an email to Wolf Eyes so I’ll get back to you on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cchurchi (Dec 4, 2006)

I am considering getting the BOXER -24W / 168R HID Flashlight but would like to know how much 3 extra batteries and the battery cartridge would cost. I want to be able to get 2 hours use before recharging.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted by bxstylez
> Hey Mike:
> Any response from Wolf-Eyes regarding 3x rcr123's and a 123 dummy; with a runtime of about half hour?


Yes the ballast can handle the extra voltage!


> Originally Posted by cchurchi
> I am considering getting the BOXER -24W / 168R HID Flashlight but would like to know how much 3 extra batteries and the battery cartridge would cost. I want to be able to get 2 hours use before recharging.


You can find the batteries here: LRB168A Li-ion
At this time we are not selling the magazine/cartridge separately.


----------

